# Ya all ready



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Here comes the second half of the season. my personal fav. B/c the ducks are more Concentrated. plus the cold keeps the duck good while ya hunt. I also like the fact that they're less hunters out. does everyone plan on going out next saturday?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> Here comes the second half of the season. my personal fav. B/c the ducks are more Concentrated. plus the cold keeps the duck good while ya hunt. I also like the fact that they're less hunters out. does everyone plan on going out next saturday?


i'm with ya!kill some birds(hopefully!) then go to ice seminar at G.M.!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't make it out on Saturday, have to transport some animals to a farm up north. Plan on going most of Sunday...hit a couple of creeks and a new spot we just got permission on over around Orient. 

One of my spots around lancaster had about 500 geese in the adjoining field. Only problem there is some guys who happen to have permission there as well put up a blind that sticks out like a sore thumb. They will procede to hunt it without letting it rest and use the same spread everytime out. Then they wonder why the are left with 50 yard passing shots....

At any rate, here is to a safe and fun second half here in the south zone! I will most likely take off the last week of duck season, if anyone wants to try to hook up and maybe trade a hunt or just wants to get out, drop a line!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Man I'm always ready!!!!! I packed my blind bag and repacked it. I've taken all my decoys out and checked the line on each one and repacked the boat to the point where I'm pissing the wife off. 

I'm ready, I'm ready, I'm ready.

Just like a little kid at Xmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Beats If you ever wanna trade some waterfowling for a spring turkey hunt just say the word! We have been lucky enough to have some great turkey growth in the last 2 years down on the farm. Also having a guided turkey hunt raffle over on my site if your interested. Of course this goes out to all ya turkey hunters. lol Hunt safe this weekend guys and ENJOY! It should be awesome!


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry guys work and life prevented me from getting to Alum today... no ramp report


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

BC- I might just take you up on that! Of course, it don't matter too much if I trade a trip, I just like to get out and smack some birds. Gets to be a bit much to set out a few dozen goose decoys to kill 2 birds by yourself. 

Tried the new spot last night, saw a large number of geese. Need to work on getting a few more fields in the area. Ended up blanking but had 6 birds lock up from about a .25 mile out and came in just a pee hair out of comfortable range. Could have called the shot but the birds would have gained another 20 feet of altitude and would have made for some tough shots. At any rate they came by on the second swing and could see the parts of us not under white sheets and that last pass was the end of that. 

They gave us the web as they flew off! I need to get some white suits for everyone.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Beats
If you are using cotton bed sheets you have to watch that some sheets (when wet) will get a blue tint to them that isn't too noticable close up but at a distance they stand out from the snow. When we use to field hunt geese in the Canton area one of our group read about it so we stopped using bed sheets. We started buying the white painter suits and the birds stopped flaring. They are cheap ($5-$10) and if you buy a few at a time you can normally get a price break.

Also if you want to buy snow camo the cheapest place that I have seen is The Sportsman's Guide. $12-$40 depending on how fancy you want to get.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks woodie! We had talked about getting the painter's suits. I'm gonna check the local surplus stores as well. I should have brought a few more sheets with me and we would have been fine.

It was still cool to see that flock "body Build" all the way in.


----------

